# Kids Full Face Helmet Recommendations?



## scn (Apr 25, 2006)

I am looking for full face helmet recommendations for a 4 year old. I have done a few searches on the Families and Riding with Kids forum and the Protection forum but haven't come up with much, especially in more recent posts. 

His riding includes a wide variety, single track, BMX track, skate park, dirt jumps/pump track, etc.

Any advice/experience or recommendations on brands and models would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## snowbeaverking (Nov 9, 2009)

Fox moto helmets. I got one for my 5 year old daughter they have lots of sizes


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Both my 2 and 5 year old wear this full face (Cratoni C-Maniac Helmet 2013 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com). Definitely not full on protection, but I think it is a good helmet that provides more protection but is still wearable on longer rides. We've done up to 6 hour rides, and this still lets enough air through, and doesn't put too much of a strain on their necks. When they start to ride higher consequence trails, I'll get something more agressive though.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my kidlet has had a Pryme helmet since he was 2 (now 4):
Pryme Gear » Fullface

great little FF


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I scored two SixSixOne cabron fibré full-face DH helmets for $109 each from Chainlove about a year and a half ago. Cannot put a price on the kids’ protective gear– they’ll be buying mommy and I diapers some day, hoping their noggins will be successful ones someday such that they can afford only the best diapers.


----------



## scn (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks to all who have provided the recommendations and experiences. Finding some to try on has proven more difficult than I thought, but I haven't made it to the moto store yet. They will likely have the greatest selection available. I am still hoping for a CPSC certified, and somewhat light weight helmet. I may have to get a couple helmets shipped to determine the best fit.


----------



## elbenson (Jan 21, 2013)

You can also look into the Bell Sanction. It is a bit smaller and lighter than the full moto helmets. It fits my 4 yr. old very well.

Bell Sanction Full Face BMX Helmets - Bell Helmets


----------



## adamant (Sep 22, 2006)

my daughter started with a Rockgardn Blacklite full-face helmet when she was 5 (kids large 49-52cm, i believe). Good helmet. Being a girl, she wanted a different look this season; so currently using a Specialized Deviant II helmet (size adult small). We(she) also considered the Giro Remedy.


----------



## 4laidback (Jul 22, 2013)

Purchased this helmet for my 5yr old son. Great product.


----------

